# pictures



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

everyone post pictures of your fox or coytoe kills if you have them. either on the gallery or on this thread...i don't care. i'm just sick of looking at fish and waterfowl. i wanna see some predator kills! :sniper:

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Good point haha....I know pretty much everyone on here loves their birds, but if you ask me lets see some bucks and coyotes


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW  ,
That last picture got my heart just-a-racin'!


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice pics lets see some more


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

Here are some more...










*The two coyotes and partridge were shot by a buddy of mine.*


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice Pics.... Nice deer and Your first pic Nice hat i have the same one. NIce pics


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

PWking, you are da man, those pics are worth a billion words. The best I have seen. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

atta boy pwking :beer: those are some awesome pics. what is the one obove the fox?

kase


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks fellas!

*kase*

That is a fox out sleeping. Happened to be about a week before season and haven't seen the little guy again. The picture was taken with a 10 power camera at about 400 yards. Here is what it looked like from where I took the picture.










*This is a picture that I thought was kind of neat. See if you can find what is in there. I'll post a hint in a couple hours.*


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I see it!!! had to look for a while


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i studied that pic for a while till it popped out at me..haha....where did you get the pick of the fox pups? Are these pics all taken around your house? If so you live on a gold mine!!!!

:beer:


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

HA! nice pic had to studie that for a while showed it to my dad and he saw it right away


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok wheres that hint? Ya, you know, for the idiots who cant see it. 

Haha you can PM me on that! Dont give the hint to the [email protected]!


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

*wigglesworth* - pm sent!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pwking

Send me a PM too I can't see whatever it is I am supposed to be seeing.


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

*Fallguy* - pm sent.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I found it a while ago, (after looking the whole thing over for a long time), but I just can't tell you what it is!


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

I figured I better get this up before the weekend since I probably won't be near a computer for a couple days.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Love your pics! How many megapixel camera are you using?


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

It's 4 megapixels - Kodak DX6490 - 10 power - not the greatest camera but I don't have $800 to spend on something really good.

Thanks for the compliments. I just have my camera with me where ever I go.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I sure couldent find anything in that picture! Nice pics though


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i see it...looks like a deer bedded down in that shaddy bottom or somethin small layin there.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I have some pretty good pictures but i just can't figure out how to get them on here... please help


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I just started using photobucket it's free and fairly easy,I'd never posted pix before and picked up on it pretty quick.There is a walkthrough somewhere on this sight,you can go back a few pages and see my earlier post on posting pix and there is a link there.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

[siteimg]3403[/siteimg]


----------



## TackDriver (Jan 22, 2006)

nice picture of pair of coyotes. I got a question for you , can you shoot a rifle off the road in North Dakota. I can't find any regulations on the internet.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah you can. you just have to be out of the vehicle...although i think there is some regulations on certain roads. state highways, interstates, etc.

kase


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

bretts nice pair ya got there! were they sperate stands or did ya call in a double? Is that you on the left side in the pic or Shooter or Kase?

I've been trying to find somone here @ the base to hunt with but no luck so far.... how would you all like a 4th joining yall somtime??? I could make the drive a lil south as yall aint that far...


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

nice coyotes


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

[siteimg]3408[/siteimg]








[siteimg]3409[/siteimg]








[siteimg]3419[/siteimg]
I went out fox hunting tonight in this field by some woods and while calling I heard something running through the woods and called in this coyote and shot em at 75 yds. with my .22 mag. and dropped him soon as i shot


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Now those are some nice foxes, what did you shoot him with man?


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I use a .22 Mag Marlin with a bull barrel ... i use .22 hollow point bullets and they pretty much make them drop on the first shot if not run a few yards ... for coyotes i use my 243 cal. Savage but haven't shot a yote yet


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Went out this weekend, called in a pair off a lake, and then called this girl out of some tree's. The pair caught my wind and ran off together. The farmer tells me how they ate his dog last summer. I shot this one right in the tail bone and in the goods, without an exit hole! 243..hard to believe.
[siteimg]3417[/siteimg]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

We actually got the female on the right in the morning on the first stand, then at about 11 we called in a triple and only got one...so that was kind of dissapointing, but it was a pretty nice male. Pretty productive morning but the afternoon was slow, got pretty warm though. That's flick on the left, he was along for the hunt...he's just a goose hunter haha j/k


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

A north central ND Coyote! Shot January 2nd.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

pafox
those are some nice foxes. we called in one of those on saturday too but bretts missed :sniper:

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Papapete and I got this one this evening. You can read about the story in a post called "Got one tonight". It was a pretty exciting way how we got him and made me a lot more confident in my howling.

[siteimg]3422[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3421[/siteimg]


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Fallguy...good job. Where did you guys find that one? do you hunt around GF? I live in fRGO for school, and havent ventured off to hunt in the area because I dont have a truck here. Although nif the weather ever cooperates around here I might have to give it a try. Keep up the pics guys. here is a closeup on the same female...

[siteimg]3418[/siteimg]


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah if you guys would have shot straight we should have had 3 coyotes and a fox. I guess the guide will be forced to bring a rifle next time haha


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wigglesworth,

We shot him in ND. :wink:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Haha fallguy i wasnt asking for directions to your stand. I just want to see who is hunting the eastern part of the state. By the way, along with exact location I need to know what calls you were using. Comon I already know how uptight you guys are, and I dont blame you. I have a hot spot on a lake, but I aint tellin where!! Ya ok well take it easy!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wigglesworth,

Haha. Fine I will narrow it down. The coyote was on the Eastern side of ND. If you know your calls well I am holding the one I used right in your face on the one picture. If your lake hotspot near Bismarck? I have a hotspot on a lake near Bismarck too. Perhaps it is the same lake and same group of coyotes?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

it is possible it is the same lake i guess, although there are alot of lakes "around" bis. I hope to rid of these two coyotes I see out there, there was three but i got him. I have like a triangle of farms ran by three different uncles, which are spread out in a 15 mile radius. Then when i work for one of these uncles I make friends with the locals that farm around. Good luck on the next venture


----------

